# cracks on roof on 2007 Bessacarr E769 tag



## 108319 (Nov 17, 2007)

We have posted a topic on chit chat page about the very serious problem we have with our new motorhome which has developed a series of cracks on the roof around the rear rooflight which has resulted in pools of water on the island bed during heavy rain, and failure of the rooflight.
Our dealer has jumped on the problem as soon as we reported it with a temporary repair but has said Swift are questioning the high cost of the necessary repairs. Photos have been taken by the dealer and we are now waiting for the next step.
We are really concerned as the bathroom door is now catching on the oven handle when previously it was clearing by half inch or so! We made a phone call to Swift when we noticed this further problem who told us to notify our dealer of this too.
We are patiently waiting for some answers as to why these very serious problems have occurred on what is practically a new van.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

allin said:


> We have posted a topic on chit chat page about the very serious problem we have with our new motorhome which has developed a series of cracks on the roof around the rear rooflight which has resulted in pools of water on the island bed during heavy rain, and failure of the rooflight.
> Our dealer has jumped on the problem as soon as we reported it with a temporary repair but has said Swift are questioning the high cost of the necessary repairs. Photos have been taken by the dealer and we are now waiting for the next step.
> We are really concerned as the bathroom door is now catching on the oven handle when previously it was clearing by half inch or so! We made a phone call to Swift when we noticed this further problem who told us to notify our dealer of this too.
> We are patiently waiting for some answers as to why these very serious problems have occurred on what is practically a new van.


It is a known problem therefore I cannot understand the delay so please PM us your details and we will call you Monday to make arrangemnets.Peter.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Allin who is your dealer?

I ask, because if Peter says it is a known problem, why is the dealer being slow and not informing you that it was a known problem..... sounds like perhaps a dealer to avoid to me.

Just interested, no axe to grind....

Carol


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter I am not sure if I am correct or not (can a Mod confirm) but can someone who hasn't subscribed PM members ? just a thought as if that is the case he won't be able to PM you.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Peter I am not sure if I am correct or not (can a Mod confirm) but can someone who hasn't subscribed PM members ? just a thought as if that is the case he won't be able to PM you.


All he needs to do than is ring Kath on Monday or pay £10 but we will sort his problem which I suspect is down to comunication (surprise surprise!)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter I am not sure if I am correct or not (can a Mod confirm) but can someone who hasn't subscribed PM members ? just a thought as if that is the case he won't be able to PM you.
> ...


Sounds like it :wink: wonder who the dealer is ? I just thought it worth pointing out ref the PMs :wink: that way no lack of communication on here LOL


----------

